# Judge: McDonald?s must pay obese employee $17.5K



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Judge: McDonald’s must pay obese employee $17.5K A Brazilian court ruled this week that McDonald’s must pay a former franchise manager $17,500 because he gained 65 pounds (30 kilograms) while working there for a dozen years. The 32-year-old man said he felt forced to sample the food each day to ensure quality standards remained high, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

